# Fischfinder Bodenprofil auswerten



## voxtrup (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen mobilen Fischfinder zugelegt und auch schon mal im heimischen Gewässer angetestet; im Urlaub an der See muss er sich dann beweisen.

Mal eine grds. Frage: 
Das Bodenprofil ist klar mit allen Konturen zu erkennen (wahlweise schwarz oder weiße Linie oder Struktur ...) aber: 

=> Was sehe ich eigentlich **darunter**?|kopfkrat

Ist das ein Blick "unter den Boden" (geht doch eigentlich nicht?) oder ist das ein Abbild des Gewässergrundes in horizontaler Sicht? (Muss ich mir das quasi "als Bild geklappt" und dann als "Aufsicht" vorstellen?


----------

